# labor watch



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just wanted to get this up prior to momo going into labor. I tend to freak out and in my excitement/terror I don't want to be fumbling to post a labor topic. Currently since my last post instead of having bulging sides her belly has dropped pretty low. Still eating alot, but not as much as before. Crawled under my bed and refused to come out for two hours. Kittens moving constantly. No discharge that I've seen.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck and relax, im sure we will all be nervous for you.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you she's set up in her room now. She was digging at the floor earlier before she refused to come up from under my bed. I managed to get her out, but shed just run back under. If she had the kittens there it'd be hell to get them out.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They have a habit of doing that  dont worry im sure she will use the nesting box once contractions start. xx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh good luck and you know where me and cc are when she starts.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If im not online Tigerboo has my mobile number, do feel free to contact me if you need to, i dont mind.
Angel the rescue girl is being neutered friday so i doubt i will sleep much over the next few days.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck on friday cc.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. Currently I'm frustrated. She's got herself pretty far under the bed. I can barely see her. She's never taken any interest in the bed before she tries to bite me if I reach my hand under...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont stress her, if thats where she wants to be for now leave her to rest.
Listen out for panting as thats normally the first signs if you cant see her that kittens are on their way.
Cats always finds a space where they feel safe to have kittens, can she have them under the bed then move to the nesting box after they are born.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

One of my old cats gave birth under the bed, we let them sleep and then moved them to a cosy bed, so don't worry about it  just try and get a good view of her, wouldn't recommend a torch though, will probably stress her out  and try to get comfy, you might be there all night!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Agree with not stressing her and trying to get her out if she's biting, but I like to see the birth, make sure kittens are born properly and not stuck, breathing, and that all placentas come out.
Plus make sure that mum does the cords otherwise kittens can quickly tangle which can be disastrous with limbs getting damaged if left too long. 

If you can, I'd try and tempt her out with food or a toy, and then block off access to anywhere you can't see her.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hope all goes well, keep us posted._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hiya any news?


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

I promised momo all the treats in the world and a vacation if she came out from under the bed. She agreed to the terms lol. Her back legs and tail were I guess quivering would be the word? She all of a sudden wants to be petted and slept next to me all night. Not very hungry either. Now she's set up in a corner of the room staring at me. Nothing yet


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh i hope shes not going to be another tabitha and tiger lol im trying to send you a pm but i cant as you havent wrote than many posts.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

we have previously had girls give birth in weird places. Last year one of our girls had kittens on my sons bed, started contracting on there so we left her, 30 minutes later she had had 4 kittens! I also once had a girl give birth on my lap years ago was sat watching TV and she decided it was time. Luckily mostly they give birth in the box but you never know. Have got a pregnant girl at the moment who keeps lying in the bath so you never know lol.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg chloe i am so jealous you breed main coons they are my favourite but have never owned one.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

How many posts do I need for pm? I love main coons too, they are my favorite! I think I read the Tabitha thread. Lol momo is dragging this out. I feel like a cop on a stakeout!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Momo43 said:


> How many posts do I need for pm? I love main coons too, they are my favorite! I think I read the Tabitha thread. Lol momo is dragging this out. I feel like a cop on a stakeout!


tabitha was a cat that i took in after she had been dumped with a litter and was pregnant again. she looked about 5-6 weeks pregnant from the day i had her. turned out she had stomach ulcers caused by stress and her stomach was swollen. she finally gave birth 9 weeks and 1 day later. everyone had been waiting for so long we didn't think she would ever have them. she must have literally got pregnant just before i took her in


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Momo43 said:


> How many posts do I need for pm? I love main coons too, they are my favorite! I think I read the Tabitha thread. Lol momo is dragging this out. I feel like a cop on a stakeout!


i think it's 25 but not 100% sure


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not sure on the pm's.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i think it's 25 but not 100% sure


I think its 25 aswell.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Tell me about cats dragging it out me and cg know all about that dont we.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Alright, 9 more posts to go then lol. Wow! I hope momo isn't another Tabitha, I'd go crazy waiting another 9 weeks! Her teats are getting bigger by the day. The hair around them are gone now. She's been sleeping non stop. This wait is torture omg!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Momo43 said:


> Alright, 9 more posts to go then lol. Wow! I hope momo isn't another Tabitha, I'd go crazy waiting another 9 weeks! Her teats are getting bigger by the day. The hair around them are gone now. She's been sleeping non stop. This wait is torture omg!


Ha ha tell me about it when i took tiger to the vets the vet said she had roughly 2 weeks to go oh how wrong she was she finally gave birth 4 weeks later. I know vets can only give a rough estimate but to be honest she didnt seem to care shr barely touched tigers belly.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Omg chloe i am so jealous you breed main coons they are my favourite but have never owned one.


Thanks they are gorgeous. I do feel very lucky to be able to share my home with them. Just for you here some of our latest kittens....


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg omg omg i want 1 i want 1 makes me so jealous that is one breed i absolutely adore.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this momo's 1st litter?


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Momo has broken the agreement and has run back underneath the bed. I hear digging and scratching. I'm not stressing her or trying to go after her, however I have made it clear I'm revoking her vacation. I'm running on empty, barely any sleep. This cat will be the end of me! Yes this is her first liter.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw poor girl she does know how to keep you on your toes doesnt she.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hows her eating been going?


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Drinking a little, then eating a few bites. She's mostly been sleeping. I'm jealous of the shut eye she's been getting!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw poor girl sounds like shes nearly ready.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you excited or nervous?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Come on momo43 5 more posts then i can pm you.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Terrified is a good word. After reading so many threads on what could go wrong I think I'm psyching myself out!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

The best thing to do is when she does actually start dont panick.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll try. She's trying to get my male cat to play with her now. All he wants to do is eat lol. Now that they are downstairs I'm gonna see what she's done under the bed


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

If shes still playing then it may not be tonight.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

That'd be a relief. I'm exhausted. Everything is laid out and set up in case she decides to pop. She keeps meowing and I see the babies move. If not today maybe tomorrow.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh im getting excited for you


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Momo43 said:


> Terrified is a good word. After reading so many threads on what could go wrong I think I'm psyching myself out!


Having read some of the threads on here I can understand why you are nervous but try not to worry too much, the vast majority of cats do give birth fine and without assistance. We have had around 40 births and I still get nervous with each of them  One of my latest gave birth 3 days after Christmas and I think once labour started at midnight she tried every single place in the house including by the front door, in the bath, behind a chest of drawers before eventually settling in her box we'd got ready! I think one of the things is not to interfere too much as it can be easy to panic and think something isn't right when usually it is.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My girls are confined to my room for the last week or so, no chance to run around finding awkward or in appropriate locations, and all have gone in their box. Usually a few days before they'll dig around in the box, then spend time sitting in it.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Woke up to one kitten screaming bloody hell...looked under the bed and momo is cleaning it purring like crazy. I just woke up...it's 5am here and the one kitten is a grey tabby like mom. I don't see visible contractions or anything.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg well done momo.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Txt me if you need me.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Second kitten came out sill born like, wasn't moving and when momo opened the pouch it wasn't responsive or breathing. It started coughing out fluid so I turned it right side up (it was was on it's back) it coughed out more fluid and started crying. It's fine now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed for a safe delivery, keep us posted good luck._


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kitten 3 born with no issues about ten minutes ago, so 2 black 1 grey tabby. The tiniest one has some lungs...


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Momo is cleaning herself off now. Is 3 the end since she's doing that? Id really like to get them off the floor, do you recommend moving them? She has no space in there at all.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Has she got a blanket with her scent on?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they need to be warm and out of any drafts, i dont know if mum is going to be ok with you moving them, do you have a nesting box ready for her,_


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

She's slept in her nesting box maybe twice? She hates blankets. I'd literally be moving then right next to her in the nesting box. She had them on my tile floor which is cool/cold.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they really need to lay on somthing warm, as cold kitten will not feed, they need to be warm and out of drafts, im not sure if she has finished or just resting, some cats rest for a while then have more kittens, so you need to keep an eye on her._


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

So I should move them right?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely just be very carefull.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

I moved them but she didn't follow. Just sat there and cried. I put them back.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

I think she's contracting again


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have room to move the nesting box to where she had the kittens, if so if you place the babies in the box then lift the mum into the box and try and sit with her stroking her and talking softly to her, she should stay in the box.
They will get cold on a tile floor.

Glad she had them with no problems, cant believe i missed the birth. xxxx


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

There is absolutely no room which is frustrating. She's still contracting, so you're here for kitten 4 lol. I'm pretty sure she's contracting, she looks uncomfortable


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

slide a newspaper under the kittens. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will probably miss kitten 4 aswell as i have to go back to work.
Will catch up as soon as i get home though.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kitten 4 stillborn


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh i'm so sorry about this little one. RIP little baby


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_have you cleared its mouth and nose, have you tried rubbing it in a towel.._


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes tried it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh so sorry, does it look like she may have more to come.have you managed to put them onto something alittle warmer than the tiles,_


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Managed to stuff newspaper underneath them, it looks like she might have one more to go. She's still breathing kinda fast.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Such a poor girl.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ok, have the kittens dried out, do they feel warm, glad you got some paper under them, are they trying to feed,_


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kittens are warm and momo seems like she may have another. Yeah she's definitely contracting. I really hope I don't lose this one if there is one. Babies have been feeding since they came out lol they are greedy!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i hope everything is going well with this little one


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Just stay calm and talk to hear gently. Will she let you rub her belly softly.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, she looked like she was contracting but is laying down again with the kittens.


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kitten 5 black as well born with no problems. 4 born ok 1 stillborn.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hopefully that will be it, if they are feeding and warm thats good. sorry about the still born, sadly these things happen.Fingers crossed that mum and babies do well._


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

chloe1975 said:


> Thanks they are gorgeous. I do feel very lucky to be able to share my home with them. Just for you here some of our latest kittens....


_ahhh i know who you are now, i recognise your kittens, i fell in love with Kiara,and the little split face tortie cant think of her name, but you are keeping them. _


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Momo43 said:


> Kitten 5 black as well born with no problems. 4 born ok 1 stillborn.


Sorry that one of the kittens was stillborn  but hope the rest are settled with mum and doing well  Well done mummy cat


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _ahhh i know who you are now, i recognise your kittens, i fell in love with Kiara,and the little split face tortie cant think of her name, but you are keeping them. _


Yeah Kiara is adorable. The split faced one pedigree name Cayenne but we have called her Rhubarb


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Momo43 said:


> Kitten 5 black as well born with no problems. 4 born ok 1 stillborn.


Congratulations on your new family. it is sad for the little one that didn't make it sometimes it just happens, but I would think 4 kittens is going to be plenty for her to look after


----------



## Nerner83 (Mar 20, 2013)

wow, really enjoyed reading this, tears and joy!
Hope mum and babies (and their pet human) are doing ok x x


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

The kittens are great, one is all black with the face color of a grey tabby, looks weird lol. Mom cat is great, perfect mother. I know still borns happen but I'm still devastated. This is gonna stay with me for awhile. Especially when momo seems to look for it. My heart hurts. Thank you everyone for your advice, couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Momo tiger never had a still born but in her first litter she accidently killed one we think by sitting on it. It was very sad as tiger realised she killed it by sitting over it so i do understand your pain it is really hard.


----------

